

Ask HN: Is a MS in CS from USC useful in the long term? - futureUnsure

Hi, I am a programmer, currently working in India. Although I had never dreamed about obtaining an MS from a US university and settling there, but last year, I decided to give it a try just for the sake of it and have got an only admit from USC. This has put me in a dilemma as the costs of studying there are huge. Now my question is, would an MS from USC help tremendously boost my credentials (given that my undergrad is a tier-3 institution in India) such that the heavy cost of USC would be justified? How good is an MS in CS from USC perceived over the long term? On a slightly off topic but related note, what are the different career paths one can take after graduating from USC (or after an MS in CS, in general)?
======
nowarninglabel
As much as I hate the high cost of international tuition, I would say this
would end up being beneficial to you. In addition to the boost to your
credentials, you'll also become eligible for employment on a special visa once
you graduate that will allow you to be employed for I believe 18 months with
option for 12 month extension thereafter (even longer extensions allowed if
you work for an educational institution). This allows you to get your foot in
the door somewhere and then work that into a really well paying job here.

Source: Multiple Indian and Thai friends who have followed this path in life.

~~~
futureUnsure
I agree, and that's why looks very promising. It's just that the cost scares
me a bit. Anyways, thanks a lot for sharing your insight :)

------
rajacombinator
USC isn't Stanford but it's vastly superior to a "tier-3" Indian school...
either way you should basically look at it as an H1-B job ticket and do the
math on whether its worth it.

~~~
futureUnsure
I had thought so too. Thanks for the reply :)

------
nphyte
I would say , take some udacity courses(gtech) while in India and see if u
like them. There is an engineer shortage everywhere and if u up your skills
you may be able to get well paying jobs (remotely or those that sponsor a
visa) the cost and time spent may be lesser.

~~~
futureUnsure
Yes, while I mostly agree with that, I think an MS also provides a lot of time
to freely pursue our interests. However the high fees does kind of put a
constraint to that :)

